# Kessil A80 vs Twinstar 300e



## oscarlloydjohn (Dec 3, 2017)

I want to get a new light for my tank since my current on is pretty dim (Dennerle power led 5.0).

I'm split between the Kessil A80 Tuna Sun and the Twinstar 300e. Can anyone share experiences or recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I have both. They are both bright and if you are using it for your 30cube both are serviceable lights for it. The kessil has a natural sunlight tone for it leaning to more blue and has more shimmer. The twinstar 300e is more warm and greens and reds look saturated in it. I use my kessil for a mini-m iwagumi and the twinstar for a 30C regular nature aquarium setup with lots of different plants and formerly used both on a 45P before I moved. I recommend a dimmer for the twinstar as the maximum brightness is a little too much. 

Both grow plants excellently and the dimmer knob on the kessil lets you change the light to control growth/algae/co2 requirements. I had to buy an extra dimmer for the twinstar (0-24V controller I THINK).


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (Dec 3, 2017)

Jeffww said:


> I have both. They are both bright and if you are using it for your 30cube both are serviceable lights for it. The kessil has a natural sunlight tone for it leaning to more blue and has more shimmer. The twinstar 300e is more warm and greens and reds look saturated in it. I use my kessil for a mini-m iwagumi and the twinstar for a 30C regular nature aquarium setup with lots of different plants and formerly used both on a 45P before I moved. I recommend a dimmer for the twinstar as the maximum brightness is a little too much.
> 
> Both grow plants excellently and the dimmer knob on the kessil lets you change the light to control growth/algae/co2 requirements. I had to buy an extra dimmer for the twinstar (0-24V controller I THINK).


Thanks for the advice.

I think I'll go with the Twinstar since the design is way more sleek.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Both are good. Remember to get a dimmer. I use one made by atledtis. The kessil actually has less presence if you don't use the gooseneck. I have it mounted on a customized metal arm so there is no additional hardware on the rim and no cables running near the tank.


----------



## FreddyRindos (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi....I'm thinking that the shimmer effect won't be quite as noticeable as in other tanks, as the tank will have fairly low flow. But I'm a little hesitant to go for it still.
I'm going for a Twinstar on my 60p, so thought the Kessil might make for a nice change. But I'm still ultimately wavering between the two!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

You will need two a80s for a 60p most likely.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

After many years of using LED's, and appreciating the shimmer effect, I finally grew tired of it. Several months ago, I bought a Twinstar SA and am very pleased with the lack of shimmer, high intensity of PAR, high PUR and vibrant colors of plants and fish.


----------

